
Disrupting Internet Access Is a Human Rights Violation, UN Says - jonbaer
http://thinkprogress.org/world/2016/07/01/3795026/un-affirms-online-rights/
======
trav4225
I'm wondering... what _isn 't_ a human right these days...

